# Bedford



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whose going? We Will be rolling in Friday. Hope to see talk there


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Heading up Thursday! It''s my first time and I am nervousukey: But I am looking forward to it BIG time!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Should roll-in at about 5pm Thursday! WOOOOHOOOO!

So like is the IBO going to post an event schedule or what? :dontknow:


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey i was just wondering what is the name of the shoot? Where is it at? and is it NFAA?


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.ibo.net/schedule_1NTC.php


----------



## sageinbloom (Jan 18, 2010)

*Events*



maineyotekiller said:


> Should roll-in at about 5pm Thursday! WOOOOHOOOO!
> 
> So like is the IBO going to post an event schedule or what? :dontknow:


http://www.whiteriverbowhunters.com/carbon express.html


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

FarmGirl7 said:


> Heading up Thursday! It''s my first time and I am nervousukey: But I am looking forward to it BIG time!


Last year was my first time. I was super nervous in the beginning but once I got going the nerves went away. I'm super excited this year as well. We will be camping under the awning...we will be the ones with the new breed banner hanging above our tent! Stop by and say hello if you get the chance


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Whose going? We Will be rolling in Friday. Hope to see talk there


Be sure to stop by the Zenith booth and check out my back tension releases. Don't be afraid of them, I can teach you how to use one in 5 minutes and your shooting will inprove a lot. Two nice small sizes for you dainty handed gals, too.
Joe B. ZAP


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

zenarch said:


> Be sure to stop by the Zenith booth and check out my back tension releases. Don't be afraid of them, I can teach you how to use one in 5 minutes and your shooting will inprove a lot. Two nice small sizes for you dainty handed gals, too.
> Joe B. ZAP


We will surely take a look! See you there!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Wont be able to make it this year. Have fun everyone and always remember shoot straight!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Last year was my first time. I was super nervous in the beginning but once I got going the nerves went away. I'm super excited this year as well. We will be camping under the awning...we will be the ones with the new breed banner hanging above our tent! Stop by and say hello if you get the chance


I can't wait! I'm going to get ahold of Heath and Julie when we get there. Been trying to meet up with them for a while now. Will you guys be somewhere near? We will def stop by to say hello and introduce ourselves. I will have a case of the nerves I'm sure, and my not so great performance last week is prolly gonna be lingering around in the back of my mind too. Hopefully I can knock it outta my head. If not, it will be fine. I'm just ready to have some fun!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

FarmGirl7 said:


> I can't wait! I'm going to get ahold of Heath and Julie when we get there. Been trying to meet up with them for a while now. Will you guys be somewhere near? We will def stop by to say hello and introduce ourselves. I will have a case of the nerves I'm sure, and my not so great performance last week is prolly gonna be lingering around in the back of my mind too. Hopefully I can knock it outta my head. If not, it will be fine. I'm just ready to have some fun!!


As a matter of fact if you fine Heath and Julie your sure to find us! Very close friends of ours. We will be under the shelter set up. Im sure Heaths camper will be very close by. Just look for Matt and Ammie. Heath will find us or more likely we will be with them when you find them...lol

Ill PM you my number.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Won't make it this year  

To those who make it, have fun!
Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

We will roll in Thursday evening. 

I just can't wait to go treking through the mud all weekend! :teeth:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Bring ypor boots!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

They are packed.:RockOn: Let's do this! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's been a great couple of days so far. The weather has been great as well as the people. Met farmgirl7 was a pleasure!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> It's been a great couple of days so far. The weather has been great as well as the people. Met farmgirl7 was a pleasure!


I'm :greenwithenvy: Have fun!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

It has been very good weather. Well now it's starting to rain. It was very nice to meet you as well Ammie, as well as Julie. Wish we could have spent some more time together, hopefully next time we can. All in all the shoot was as difficult as I expected and I didn't do very well on the first day but I made up for it today and can out with an average score. It was a blast and I hope we can make it to Erie.:darkbeer:


----------

